# Keine bösen Ueberraschungen bei der Telefonrechnung



## technofreak (23 März 2004)

http://www.xdial.de/news/meldung.asp?Id=7629


> 23.3.2004 - War es bisher unmöglich, der Telekom eine falsche Rechnung nachzuweisen,
> soll jetzt mit TelKo der Spiess umgedreht werden: Das Gerät erfasst alle externen Verbindungen.
> 
> Die neue TelKo, welche auf der CeBIT noch bis zum 24.03.2004 in Halle 20 Stand B 14 bei Yifang Digital
> ...



wow, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau , aber wie soll die "Rechtswirksamkeit" funktionieren? 

tf

PS: Wann kriegt die Firma die Abmahnung wegen Diskriminierung von Minderwertanbietern


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> wow, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau , aber wie soll die "Rechtswirksamkeit" funktionieren?


Nicht umgehbar, nicht nachträglich manipulierbar.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

Wer sagt das?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2004)

Wer sagt was?


----------



## BenTigger (23 März 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt das?
> 
> Gruß wibu



Na Heiko sagt das, steht links von der Nachricht  :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

Na gut, dann anders:

Woher weiß er das?

Gruß wibu


----------



## BenTigger (23 März 2004)

Naja ich unterstelle mal, das nur SO die Rechtswirksamkeit hergestellt werden kann, meinte Heiko damit.

Ob das aber mit dem angebotenem Gerät so funktioniert?? ob Heiko das weis??? das muss er selbst sagen


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann anders:
> 
> Woher weiß er das?
> 
> Gruß wibu


Wenn ich Richter wäre, würde ich mir das so vorstellen.
Das war keine Leistungsbeschreibung, sondern eher ein "must-have" (nicht abschließend).


----------

